
Laddering a Chimney (Fred Dibnah) - savingthrow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F04dGK1_wYA
======
savingthrow
This video shows traditional techniques to attach a ladder to a tall chimney.
It comes in two parts. I'm not sure when this was filmed, but some time in the
1990s would be about right.

I'm glad these traditional techniques have been preserved in film, especially
with commentary from the expert. But I'm also glad that we don't use these
techniques anymore and are much safer.

